# 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln



## Arkogei (15. November 2009)

*3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Hab in meinen aktuellen PC den Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000 LED eingebaut, der mit durschnittlich 2000 rpm (sagt Speedfan) läuft, soweit ich weiß reichen 1000 rpm aber völlig. Nun die Frage wie runterregeln. Per selbstgemachten 7 Volt Adapter läuft das Teil sogar mit 2300 rpm. Kann man das irgendwie einfach per software oder sonstwas auf 1000 rpm beschränken

Im Anhang der mitgelieferte Adapter (unbearbeitet,Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, Handykamera halt).


----------



## Uter (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

wenn du die beiden äußeren kabel am 3-4 pin adapter tauschst haste 5v... willst du ihn als gehäuselüfter nutzen? dann reichen 5 locker... sonst gibts noch speedfan...


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Speedfan kann man die 3 Pin Lüfter nicht regeln so weit ich weiß. Versuch es mal mit 5 Volt. Sonst musst du dir eine Lüftersteuerung hollen ich finde das am einfachsten.


----------



## Dr.Speed (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Ich kenne das Problem und hatte es bis vor kurzem auch mit meinem CPU-Lüfter. Die einzige Lösung, die wirklich funktioniert gut ist, dass du dir eine Lüftersteuerung besorgst.


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Nutze doch die Nanoxia PWMX - die regelt automatisch per PWM den 3PIN Lüfter. Ausserdem hat die PWMX noch ein Poti dabei womit man die Gewindigkeit nach unten noch nach drosseln kann. Rund um ne gute Sache..

Lüfter - DX - Serie - Zubehör - Nanoxia PWMX FAN Controller Retail ID 34

Sonst gibt es noch die "Normale" Lüftersteuerung die FCX von Nanoxia 

Lüfter - DX - Serie - Zubehör - Nanoxia FCX Racket FAN Controller - PCI SLOT FAN Controller ID 33


----------



## Arkogei (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Es funktioniert !!! 
Hab immer am falschen Ende vom Kabel die Pisn vertauscht 
Was sagt Ihr zu der Lüftersteuerung: Xilence 3.5" Lüftersteuerung (XP-FCP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland        Kann man da auch bei beleuchteten Lüfter (zB.: Zalman ZM-F3RL LED rot 120mm) die Beleuchtung an und aus machen (Schalter ganz rechts "LightControl") ?


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Ich kenne das Produkt nicht wirklich... Aber technisch sehe ich nichts was am Lüfter die LED an und aus schaltet. Der Schalter ist vielmehr dazu da um die LEDs am Poti an und aus zuschalten.. Das licht an der Steuerung selber wird damit gesteuert aber nicht am Lüfter....


----------



## Arkogei (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*



Dicken schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Produkt nicht wirklich... Aber technisch sehe ich nichts was am Lüfter die LED an und aus schaltet. Der Schalter ist vielmehr dazu da um die LEDs am Poti an und aus zuschalten.. Das licht an der Steuerung selber wird damit gesteuert aber nicht am Lüfter....



Schade, aber das Coolermaster HAF 922 hat doch einen Schalter um bei dem Frontlüfter die Beleuchtung an und aus zu machen, kann man das auf die anderen Lüfter ausweiten ?


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Nur wenn du die LED Verdrahtung am Lüfter veränderst. Ich würde sowieso auf LED Lüfter verzichten, dessen Rahmen sind aus PVC welches leichter und vorallem Lauter die Lüftermotoren Vibrationen überträgt. Klar sieht es in der Optik toll aus, aber leise ist das nicht. Vielleicht denkst du mal über Extra LEDs nach die du dann nach belieben an und aus schalten kannst..


----------



## Arkogei (16. November 2009)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*



Dicken schrieb:


> Nur wenn du die LED Verdrahtung am Lüfter veränderst. Ich würde sowieso auf LED Lüfter verzichten, dessen Rahmen sind aus PVC welches leichter und vorallem Lauter die Lüftermotoren Vibrationen überträgt. Klar sieht es in der Optik toll aus, aber leise ist das nicht. Vielleicht denkst du mal über Extra LEDs nach die du dann nach belieben an und aus schalten kannst..



Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set rot, 31 cm lang des werd ich mir wahrscheinlich in meinen nächsten PC einbauen.


----------



## ich656 (4. April 2010)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

wie kann man die LEDs am Lüfter so anschließen das man sie selber an und ausschalten kann?
also wenn man 3 Kabel hat vom Lüfter


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2010)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

Um welche Lüfter dreht sich denn deine Frage?


----------



## ich656 (5. April 2010)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

also das währe der Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP

hab nen Link dazu:

klick mich ich bin ein Link


----------



## ich656 (6. April 2010)

*AW: 3 PIN Lüfter runterregeln*

weiß keiner ne Lösung?


----------

